# Problema con Flip Flop D 7474



## dalej (Abr 23, 2013)

Hola amigos, recientemente me he iniciado en los flip flops y en el simulador(utilizo livewire) funciona correctamente, sin embargo a la hora de conectar los flip flops 74LS74, éstos empiezan a funcionar erroneamente, no si se debo colocar algun capacitor en alguna entrada para que funcione correctamente ya que a veces cuando le coloco un capacitor a la entrada del Clock funciona correctamente pero siempre funciona mal a veces. Les agradecería mucho su ayuda, de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## ericksm (Abr 23, 2013)

Conecta todas las entradas, los cl ,pr y utiliza un clock limpio (pulsadores y sensores añaden ruido que genera falsos pulsos) ademas obtener a la salida ,al iniciar el circuito, un valor constante, es algo complicado pero como dicen varios, es solo añadir un condensador y una resistencia para que reinicie siempre cuando energizas y la salida Q sea 0
Fuera de ello, puede ser debido a una mala conexion, un falso contacto,el protoboard o un chip defectuoso

Salu2


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 23, 2013)

Hola dalej

Uno de los motivos que los Diseños funcionen bien en el simulador pero a la hora de armarlo en la realidad NO funcionen es porque dejamos entradas del dispositivo sin conectar. 

Las Entradas del 74LS74 son:
*Clock*(3 y 11)
*D*(2 y 12)
*S*( 4 y 10)
*C*(1 y 13)
Si no utilizas la *S* conéctala al Vcc.
Si no utilizas la *C* Conéctala al Vcc.

Seguramente la entrada Clock SI la estés utilizando así que por ese lado no creo que haya problemas. Salvo que estés utilizando un interruptor para aplicarle los pulsos. Requerirás de un circuito nombrado Schmitt Trigger Para minimizar el ruido que produce el interruptor al cerrar o abrir. Un IC tipo Schmitt Trigger es el 74LS14.

Podrías subir tu diseño para darle una mirada ??
Comprímelo con WinZip o WinRar y adjúntalo aquí.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## dalej (Abr 27, 2013)

muchas gracias me sirvió de mucho, tenían razón, hay que conectarlo a un reloj limpio y sin dejar las entradas sin usar al aire. Por si alguien viene por acá con el mismo problema lo que hice fue lo siguiente:
1) Conecté la entrada del clock a la salida del 555, es una entrada limpia que no genera problemas. Si se tiene que usar un pulsador hay que implementar un circuito que elimine el rebote producido por el switch o push-button o lo que se esté usando (En google hay muchos)
2) Todas las salidas de los flip flops que se activen con 0 las conecté a voltaje para no dejar nada al aire.
3) Conecté un capacitor cerámico, de esos que parecen pastillas de positivo a negativo en el protoboard, eso elimina mucho el ruido.

Lo que decía MrCarlos tambien era cierto, probé conectando un 7414 al clock y funciona bien con los pulsadores.


----------



## edier88 (Abr 6, 2017)

Hola dalej y a todos en este foro. Muchas gracias por crear este foro, me encontraba haciendo un proyecto con TRIAC y optoTRIAC en el que se involucra también un Flip-Flop 7474, me pasaba que en algunas ocaciones, cuando activaba el botón o flanco positivo la salida se quedaba a veces en 1 o en 0 y había que pulsar muchas veces para que cambiara de valor. 

Llegué también a pensar que el integrado podía estar malo así que lo cambié, me pasó por la cabeza lo del circuito antirrebote para el pulsador pero quería probar si con un Dip Switch se solucionaba el problema y tampoco!!

Ahora sé que los circuitos antirebotes son escenciales para cualquier pulsador e incluso para Switches en integrados como estos que requieren una señal tan limpia y clara en su entrada. Muchas gracias.

PD: Si a alguien le puede ayudar, monté el siguiente circuito antirrebote con LM555, aunque también quiero ver como reacciona con un Schmitt Trigger:


En la imagen:

    IC1: temporizador 555
    R1=R2: resistores de 47K
    C1: capacitor de 10uF
    C2: capacitor de 1uF
    SW: interruptor de contacto momentáneo normalmente abierto (NO)


----------

